# Greetings From Serbia



## Limelight (12/8/14)

Hello,

my name is Dejan from Limelight Mechanics, I don't live in SA any more, but hope I am still welcome . Nice to be here.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (12/8/14)

Limelight said:


> Hello,
> 
> my name is Dejan from Limelight Mechanics, I don't live in SA any more, but hope I am still welcome . Nice to be here.
> 
> Cheers


Ahooi Dejan! Welcome to the most awesome Forum around! Thanks for joining us fellow Durbanite!
Awesome to have you on board!


----------



## ET (12/8/14)

shhh dude, all the epipe freaks here will go crazy once they realise where you work 

but hey, welcome dude


----------



## Alex (12/8/14)

Welcome @Limelight


----------



## Andre (12/8/14)

Limelight said:


> Hello,
> 
> my name is Dejan from Limelight Mechanics, I don't live in SA any more, but hope I am still welcome . Nice to be here.
> 
> Cheers


Of course you are most welcome. Awesome of you to join us on our little forum. I have been trying to avoid that thread about your e-pipes because the temptation is just too much. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (12/8/14)

Welcome @Limelight - this is for sure an honour for us ePipe crazies to welcome you on this great forum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/8/14)

Welcome @Limelight , great to have you on board


----------



## Limelight (12/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Ahooi Dejan! Welcome to the most awesome Forum around! Thanks for joining us fellow Durbanite!
> Awesome to have you on board!


The pleasure is all mine


----------



## Limelight (12/8/14)

ET said:


> shhh dude, all the epipe freaks here will go crazy once they realise where you work
> 
> but hey, welcome dude


hahaha, I am a wood freak  I am actually the founder and owner of Limelight Mechanics

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Limelight (12/8/14)

Alex said:


> Welcome @Limelight


Thanks!


----------



## Gizmo (12/8/14)

Welcome to the forums @Limelight. Some excellent craftsmanship on those e-pipes


----------



## Limelight (12/8/14)

Andre said:


> Of course you are most welcome. Awesome of you to join us on our little forum. I have been trying to avoid that thread about your e-pipes because the temptation is just too much. Happy vaping.


Hahahaa dont look at them, must resist...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (12/8/14)

Limelight said:


> Hello,
> 
> my name is Dejan from Limelight Mechanics, I don't live in SA any more, but hope I am still welcome . Nice to be here.
> 
> Cheers


 
Are you saying you stayed in SA? If so where abouts?


----------



## Limelight (12/8/14)

johan said:


> Welcome @Limelight - this is for sure an honour for us ePipe crazies to welcome you on this great forum.


I actually remember quiet a few people smoking pipes when I lived there, including my old man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limelight (12/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> Are you saying you stayed in SA? If so where abouts?


Yap, I lived in Morningside, Durban when I was a child. Great country indeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricgt (12/8/14)

Limelight said:


> Hello,
> 
> my name is Dejan from Limelight Mechanics, I don't live in SA any more, but hope I am still welcome . Nice to be here.
> 
> Cheers


 
@Limelight welcome bru, Serbia must be a jol in the summer time!


----------



## kimbo (12/8/14)

Welcome @Limelight , great work you are doing with the wood. If i had the funds i would join the group but budget dictates i must stick to a cheapy for now 

Hope one day i can have one of those works of art in my hands as well.


----------



## hands (12/8/14)

welcome and keep up the good work


----------



## Necris (13/8/14)

@Limelight.
Welcome aboard


----------



## Metal Liz (13/8/14)

Welcome @Limelight, we are very much looking forward to your input here on the forum


----------



## Sir Vape (13/8/14)

Welcome bro


----------



## Silverbear (13/8/14)

Welcome back to old SA @Limelight. We look forward to your inputs and contributions to this forum as an experienced designer and builder of ecig devices.

Most of all I look forward to holding one of your exquisite devices in my hand soon.


----------

